# Focus Factor



## EricBarnes (Aug 1, 2008)

I have read alot of good things about the ingredients in focus factor. Although I am not a big fan of supplements and multivitamins, I am going to give this a shot. Focus Factor is a multivitamin as well as having alot of anxiety reducing ingredients. I am going to take 8 pills a day (2 servings) after a meal for 2 months and see if there is any significant change in my anxiety, emotions, personality, etc... 

Does anybody else have any experience with Focus Factor?


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you mean Focus Smart or Focus Factor?
I take Focus Smart.


----------



## EricBarnes (Aug 1, 2008)

Focus Smart is actually a generic version of Focus Factor... But yes, I will be taking Focus Smart. What are your opinions about it?


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

I do not have any opinions on it. I just take it because it provides many vitamins and minerals. I take one tablet with each of my first four meals.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I took this but I don't remember it worked very well.


----------

